# Evinrude Spring promotion



## wills marine (Oct 12, 2007)

Wills Marine of Pensacola. ph: 850 432-2383 (ask for Mike) email [email protected]

From April 15, through June 30, all consumers who purchase a new boat package equipped with Evinrude E-TEC engines or re-power their boat with Evinrude E-TEC engines, will receive a five-year factory-back limited warranty.

Twelve month, no-payment, no-interest revolving financing is available for re-power buyers. The offers apply to all new, unused model year 2008 and earlier Evinrude E-TEC engines 40-horsepower and above.


----------



## wills marine (Oct 12, 2007)

btt


----------

